# Feierabend-Touren in Nürnberg Süd



## StefanJoachim (31. März 2011)

*Hallo Nürnberger,*

ich (m, 41, Wochenendheimfahrer) bin neu hier in Nürnberg (Langwasser Nord)  und suche eine *nette Gruppe oder Einzelbiker/In* für gemütliche abendliche Touren (ab ca. 19:00 Uhr, oder um 6:30 Uhr für 1,5 bis 2 Stunden), auch mit einfachen Trails, aber ohne den großen Ehrgeiz!
Startpunkt wäre idealerweise "Langwasser Bad" oder "Klinikum Nürnberg Süd".

Freue mich auf Infos oder Kontakte.

Stefan


----------



## mattes123 (5. April 2011)

Hi,

ich denk, am besten, du schließt dich den Touren im Nürnberger Norden an. Als weiteres Revier würde mir dann noch der Fürther Stadtwald einfallen... Ist also alles bischen entfernt von dir.

gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SuShu (7. April 2011)

Hi Stefan,

die MTB-Gruppe vom Nürnberger DAV fährt Dienstags, z.Zt. ab 17:30, bald ab 18:00 und im Sommer ab 18:30 von verschiedenen Startpunkten in Nürnberg. Einfach die Termine auf der Internetseite nachschauen: www.nuernbergsdavradler.de

Ich selbst fahre ab und zu vom Südklinikum aus los, aber nicht zu so unchristlichen Zeiten, sondern eher zwischen 15:00 und 16:00 Uhr.

Good luck


----------

